# Is there a difference between a staccato pluck, and a non staccato pluck?



## Manok

I'm a composer, and I've been wondering this lately. You see it sometimes on classical scores, and sometimes you don't. So that's my question, does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## vsm

I guess this is referring to stringed instruments such as guitars and such, not strings like violin, cello, etc... if so, I don't think there is any difference since the effect is the same anyway (on guitars that's the only way to do a staccato as far as I know)


----------



## tdc

I think there is a difference. It is possible to pluck a series of notes (or even a single note) on stringed instruments such as guitar or violin in a staccato or legato manner. To play staccato the sound of each note is stopped by placing a finger on the resonating string shortly after plucking it as opposed to letting the notes ring out freely.


----------



## Dan Ante

I am surprised the word 'pluck' is used by a composer/musician why not Pizzicato.


----------



## vsm

tdc said:


> I think there is a difference. It is possible to pluck a series of notes (or even a single note) on stringed instruments such as guitar or violin in a staccato or legato manner. To play staccato the sound of each note is stopped by placing a finger on the resonating string shortly after plucking it as opposed to letting the notes ring out freely.


You might be right, I am a violinist and that usually is not part of our technique, that's why I think that's related to guitars.


----------



## vsm

Dan Ante said:


> I am surprised the word 'pluck' is used by a composer/musician why not Pizzicato.


Yes, that's also why I think the term "pluck" is related to guitars and such and not violin, viola, cello, etc... for strings we use the term "pizzicato" and there is just one single effect coming out from there (which is "pizzicato")


----------



## Dan Ante

I did a google search for staccato pluck, amazing what you can find init.

https://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=en-NZ&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=stacoto+pluck&gbv=2&oq=stacoto+pluck&gs_l=heirloom-hp.12...1750.9153.0.12081.13.13.0.0.0.0.595.5017.1j1j1j2j7j1.13.0....0...1.1.34.heirloom-hp..6.7.2360.n4rvObxSky4


----------



## Manok

vsm said:


> Yes, that's also why I think the term "pluck" is related to guitars and such and not violin, viola, cello, etc... for strings we use the term "pizzicato" and there is just one single effect coming out from there (which is "pizzicato")


Pluck is easier to type. .


----------



## Dan Ante

Manok said:


> Pluck is easier to type. .


Then do what composers do and write pizz.


----------



## Nate Miller

I'm a guitarist, and what tdc said is absolutely true. Strings can be "plucked" and you still can connect the tones to play legato.

I will usually dampen with my left hand a bit as well as returning my right hand finger to the string to get a real strong staccato.

in guitar scores I often see a small dot above or below the note to indicate a very strong and detached staccato. I honestly do not see "pizz" in guitar music very often because we don't use a bow. I think pizzicato is sort of our default articulation, so they just leave it out.


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand

Yes you should pull on the string, pinching it, and then stopping it shortly after. Or you should Pinch and let it ring.


----------



## Mecc

Okay so... the way pizzicato sounds depends on a lot of factors.

For a non staccato pizzicato, a string player would be more gentle when plucking the string and usually let it ring. on a staccato pizzicato, a string player would be a bit more rough with the instrument and will not let it ring. this is frequently used in fast pizzicato passages since players don't have time to let notes ring.


----------

